# The Lego Movie



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Just bought tickets to see this film on Friday with my 7 yr old son. I have to admit, I'm rather looking forward to it


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

LeadFarmer said:


> Just bought tickets to see this film on Friday with my 7 yr old son. I have to admit, I'm rather looking forward to it


You big kid!! ......I'm hoping my sons gonna take me to see it when it gets here :thumb:

Mike


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

We saw a preview showing last weekend and I'm pleased to say its very good with some proper laugh out loud moments for all the family.

Enjoy!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

We saw it sunday, absolutely brilliant film 10/10 !
As said, it really is laugh out loud funny.
Can't fault it in any way. Make sure you see it in 3D
it's proper trippy


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Just got home from seeing this in 3D and I was hugely disappointed. I got so bored that I actually closed my eyes and tried to have a nap. On the positive side my 7 yr old son loved it. I know its a kids film but it could have been really good for parents as well, after all, most dads had lego as a kid. 

We then went into the lego shop afterwards and there are some great new lego toys based on the movie. Im sure they will sell well.


----------



## chr15rey (Jun 17, 2008)

Just seen it today, clever film, also got 2 minifigs with the kids meals & a Western Emmet with the Xbox game today.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm taking my son to see it on Monday. It will be his first trip to the cinema and he really loves lego so it should be an excellent day! We will be watching in 2D though as 3D makes me feel sick!!!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

tmitch45 said:


> I'm taking my son to see it on Monday. It will be his first trip to the cinema and he really loves lego so it should be an excellent day! We will be watching in 2D though as 3D makes me feel sick!!!


Hope you have a good day together pal😊


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

tmitch45 said:


> I'm taking my son to see it on Monday. It will be his first trip to the cinema and he really loves lego so it should be an excellent day! We will be watching in 2D though as 3D makes me feel sick!!!


I'm sure your kid will love it, it would be hard for any kid not to. But despite me loving most animated kids films, I really didn't like this one.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2014)

I watched this with my kids and i didnt like it, they loved it though.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Seen it this afternoon. 

A couple of good moments, but mostly a bit meh.


----------



## mini-eggs (Nov 29, 2007)

Seen it this afternoon, thought it was a good film, some bits were a bit predictable but overall it was good fun  kids loved it, that's the main thing.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Cinema was packed for it this afternoon, obviously popular.

There was a trailer for the new Muppets film. More my era.


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Everything is awesome.....
I thought it was enjoyable with some really good bits (the Empire scene ) but it could have been better though.
Alex


----------



## Denzle (May 4, 2011)

Just home from watching this film. Absolutely bored to tears but the Grandson (4 years old) thought it was great. I must admit I missed most of the film as I fell asleep!!!! Great value at a tad under £30. Not.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I also tried to have a nap, but the film was too noisy. This film was part of a very expensive but disappointing weekend seeing as we also went to Leicester Space Centre, which was even more disappointing than the film.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

LeadFarmer said:


> I also tried to have a nap, but the film was too noisy. This film was part of a very expensive but disappointing weekend seeing as we also went to Leicester Space Centre, which was even more disappointing than the film.


We were going to the space centre but thought that having been the real Space centre in Florida we were only going to end up disappointed!


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

tmitch45 said:


> We were going to the space centre but thought that having been the real Space centre in Florida we were only going to end up disappointed!


You most definately would be.


----------



## aiza55 (Apr 28, 2014)

This film has great animation and a great story, it has an all star voice cast example Morgan freeman and will Ferrell. This film will be up on the shelve as one of the greatest films ever animated, ever thought about and ever written.


----------

